Ask HN: What programming langauge(s) would you consider being “fun?” - kidfiji
======
bprager
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_assembly_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_assembly_language)

------
cristobal23
To me, python feels more like writing poetry than writing code.

